# Smoking blow job.....  Has anyone?



## Flyboy33z (Jul 15, 2012)

I am not a smoker and i dont like girls who smoke for obvious reasons...  but on occasion when I get drunk and go out to the clubs with my boys and I hook up I dont really care if a chic smokes or not as long as she is hott (besides im not interested in kissing )......    Anyway I was at a house party and I was flirting around with this hot Latina chic (thick with nice tits and ass) and long story short we ended up in one of the bedrooms....  We were talking, drinking and she was smoking (doesnt bother me when Im drunk) and she was the aggressor and leaned in to kiss me and I kind a backed away.  She asked whats wrong and i said like an Idiot "I dont want to kiss you while your smoking"...   she replied "what can I put in my mouth instead?" and then she reached down and rubbed the outside of my pants zipper...   So I unzipped and she pulled out my cock took a puff off of her cigarette and began sucking me....  It was actually kind of very sexxy and hott that when she finished her cigarette I asked her to do it again and she obliged...       I think half way through her second cigarette I came hard.....        Id actually say that was prolly the best BJ i have ever had and I dont cum easy from BJ's////

has anyone ever had this experience...?


----------



## Rednack (Jul 15, 2012)

To bad her dick was bigger than yours...hehe


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 15, 2012)

Surefire way to lose your cock to cancer.

Also, negged for going to a house party.


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jul 15, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Surefire way to lose your cock to cancer.
> 
> Also, negged for going to a house party.



It was an "after hours" house party....   We were invited back by some girls we met at the club but I ended up hookin up wit a different chic at the house....    Its amazing when ur drunk the stupid things you do that seem to make sense at the time....


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

Negged for misleading thread title and not sleeping with a white woman.


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jul 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Negged for misleading thread title and not sleeping with a white woman.



Damn, looks like im gonna have a lifetime of being negged on here cuz I actually prefer black and latin, then Asian, then White chics......


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 15, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> I am not a smoker and i dont like girls who smoke for obvious reasons...  but on occasion when I get drunk and go out to the clubs with my boys and I hook up I dont really care if a chic smokes or not as long as she is hott (besides im not interested in kissing )......    Anyway I was at a house party and I was flirting around with this hot Latina chic (thick with nice tits and ass) and long story short we ended up in one of the bedrooms....  We were talking, drinking and she was smoking (doesnt bother me when Im drunk) and she was the aggressor and leaned in to kiss me and I kind a backed away.  She asked whats wrong and i said like an Idiot "I dont want to kiss you while your smoking"...   she replied "what can I put in my mouth instead?" and then she reached down and rubbed the outside of my pants zipper...   So I unzipped and she pulled out my cock took a puff off of her cigarette and began sucking me....  It was actually kind of very sexxy and hott that when she finished her cigarette I asked her to do it again and she obliged...       I think half way through her second cigarette I came hard.....        Id actually say that was prolly the best BJ i have ever had and I dont cum easy from BJ's////
> 
> has anyone ever had this experience...?


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Negged for misleading thread title and not sleeping with a white woman.



White women suck... 

Negged !


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 15, 2012)

Negged for calling yourself FLYBOY !


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 15, 2012)

This stupid thread makes me want a cigarette. Negged again.


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> I dont like girls  for obvious reasons...  when I get drunk and go out  with my boys and I hook up I dont really care if a dude smokes or not as long as he is hott (besides im not interested in kissing )......    Anyway I was at a house party and I was flirting around with this hot Latino dude and long story short we ended up in one of the bedrooms....  We were talking, drinking and he was smoking (doesnt bother me when Im drunk) and he was the aggressor and leaned in to kiss me and I kind a backed away. He asked whats wrong and i said like an Idiot "I dont want to kiss you while your smoking"... he replied "what can I put in my mouth instead?" and then he reached down and rubbed the outside of my pants zipper...   So I unzipped and he pulled out my cock took a puff off of his cigarette and began sucking me....  It was actually kind of very sexxy and hott that when he finished his cigarette I asked him to do it again and he obliged...       I think half way through his second cigarette I came hard....
> 
> has anyone ever had this experience...?



......REVISED STORY>>>>much better now.........
....and the answer is.................................NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rednack (Jul 15, 2012)

negged for shits and giggles...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 15, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> I am not a smoker and i dont like girls who smoke for obvious reasons...  but on occasion when I get drunk and go out to the clubs with* my boys and I hook up* *I dont really care* if a chic smokes or not as long as she is hott (besides im not interested in kissing )......    Anyway I was at a house party and I was flirting around with this hot Latina chic (thick with nice tits and ass) and long story short we ended up in one of the bedrooms....  We were talking, drinking and she was smoking (doesnt bother me when Im drunk) and she was the aggressor and leaned in to kiss me and I kind a backed away.  She asked whats wrong and i said like an Idiot "I dont want to kiss you while your smoking"...   she replied "what can I put in my mouth instead?" and then she reached down and rubbed the outside of my pants zipper...   So I unzipped and she pulled out my cock took a puff off of her cigarette and began sucking me....  It was actually kind of very sexxy and hott that when she finished her cigarette I asked her to do it again and she obliged...       I think half way through her second cigarette I came hard.....        Id actually say that was prolly the best BJ i have ever had and I dont cum easy from BJ's////
> 
> has anyone ever had this experience...?



negged for being gay


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Damn, looks like im gonna have a lifetime of being negged on here cuz I actually prefer black and latin, then Asian, then White chics......



Negged again....


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> White women suck...
> 
> Negged !



This was a mistake....


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't you all love it when a thread turns into a neg party?


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> This was a mistake....


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 15, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Damn, looks like im gonna have a lifetime of being negged on here cuz I actually prefer black and latin dudes,then Asian dudes,  then little 12yo boys, trannys, midgets THEN.. White chics......



    Negged again


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2012)

Smoking fetish blowjob Videos


----------



## secdrl (Jul 15, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> White women suck...
> 
> Negged !




Negged for being an unemployed fat faggot.

Oh, and Negged the OP for hating white girls.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 15, 2012)

what exactly are you claiming to fly?


----------



## Intense (Jul 15, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Surefire way to lose your cock to cancer.
> 
> Also, negged for going to a house party.



Wait, whats wrong with house parties?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>



10 negs coming your way....


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 15, 2012)

CalebRM said:


> Wait, whats wrong with house parties?



Nothing if you're in high school...


----------



## SFW (Jul 15, 2012)

She should of died her Newport 100 out into your taint just as you were ready to cum.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jul 15, 2012)

Sounds made up.


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2012)

all that matters......where did she put her pinky?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 16, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>




Negged for trying to be Dark Geared God.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 16, 2012)

negged op for being a teenage virgin






(deal with it)


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 16, 2012)

negged. because I read this dumb shit and for not liking white girls.


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 16, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> negged op for being a teenage virgin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 16, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> negged op for being a teenage virgin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repped for acting like Dark Geared God.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 10 negs coming your way....


----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 10 negs coming your way....








 X10


----------



## XYZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Negged, this story is a lie.


----------



## mustang_00 (Jul 17, 2012)

you didn't take pix of her???


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jul 17, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Negged, this story is a lie.



How the hell could someone make a story like this up idiot....  If I was gonna make something up I sure the hell would of made it more exciting and added some unbelievable situation....   this is just a basic wierd kind of situation that actually happened...  Nothing spectacular but it happened none the less...


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 17, 2012)

How about sharing a J with the broad sucking you off...that to me is fly.

Boogie Boys A Fly Girl YouTube - YouTube


----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> How the hell could someone make a story like this up idiot....  If I was gonna make something up I sure the hell would of made it more exciting and added some unbelievable situation....   this is just a basic wierd kind of situation that actually happened...  Nothing spectacular but it happened none the less...




Guilty of not having PIC'S.........maybe get your cock tested for 'nicotine' & 'post the results'....... then maybe we'll believe you ....


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 17, 2012)

Who lets people smoke inside a house anymore? You're fantasy is flawed.


----------



## Rednack (Jul 17, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> How the hell could someone make a story like this up idiot....  If I was gonna make something up I sure the hell would of made it more exciting and added some unbelievable situation....   this is just a basic wierd kind of situation that actually happened...  Nothing spectacular but it happened none the less...



negged for being a crybaby faggot...


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 17, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> How the hell could someone make a story like this up idiot....  If I was gonna make something up I sure the hell would of made it more exciting and added some unbelievable situation....   this is just a basic wierd kind of situation that actually happened...  Nothing spectacular but it happened none the less...



Melt down coming   .....  Story is bullshit FOR SURE   .....   Negged again


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 17, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> How the hell could someone make a story like this up idiot....  If I was gonna make something up I sure the hell would of made it more exciting and added some unbelievable situation....   this is just a basic wierd kind of situation that actually happened...  Nothing spectacular but it happened none the less...



Negged because I feel like you raised your voice... And I don't like your tone son


----------

